# Living in US



## centralman (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have been a visitor here for a while and decided to join up.

I have a question I would like to ask.

I have been convicted in the UK (I won't say for what) and did try to get a holiday visa but was denied. I still have the conviction for another year. After this will I be allowed on the Visa Waver again or will I have to always apply for a visa.

Also I have a qualification in IT Support and have a 1 years training contract with the NHS behind me and want to know if there are companies out there that would sponsor me with or without the problems listed above.

Many Thanks

CentralMan


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

centralman said:


> I have been convicted in the UK (I won't say for what) and did try to get a holiday visa but was denied. I still have the conviction for another year. After this will I be allowed on the Visa Waver again or will I have to always apply for a visa.
> Also I have a qualification in IT Support and have a 1 years training contract with the NHS behind me and want to know if there are companies out there that would sponsor me with or without the problems listed above.


If you won't say what it was for, nobody can help you since the severity is directly linked to what it was. BTW, your conviction (or even just plain old arrest!) never "expires" under US immigration law.

It will certainly complicate matters for your already bleak future immigration matters.


----------



## centralman (Jan 11, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> If you won't say what it was for, nobody can help you since the severity is directly linked to what it was. BTW, your conviction (or even just plain old arrest!) never "expires" under US immigration law.
> 
> It will certainly complicate matters for your already bleak future immigration matters.


That will possibly be a not very likely then. Oh well, I don't want to release it incase of online hatred.

Can you fight against any of their decisions in the future or not, even with letters from the UK police or UK courts systems to say for example He has been on a programme and is now safe etc?

Thanks for the answer though.

CentralMan


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

centralman said:


> That will possibly be a not very likely then. Oh well, I don't want to release it incase of online hatred.
> 
> Can you fight against any of their decisions in the future or not, even with letters from the UK police or UK courts systems to say for example He has been on a programme and is now safe etc?
> 
> ...


Were you denied for criminal or medical reasons? When the denied your B1/2 visa, they should have given you a letter explaining why. It will, among other things, quote the relevant part of the Immigration & Nationality Act and tell you how you can apply for a waiver. There is no judicial review, I'm afraid. If you apply again, use an experienced US immigration lawyer to put your case together for you.


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

If it is a drug conviction you can kiss your dreams of living or visiting good bye.


----------



## centralman (Jan 11, 2009)

Burriana Babs said:


> If it is a drug conviction you can kiss your dreams of living or visiting good bye.


I can tell you hand on heart it is not a drug conviction.

CentralMan


----------



## andycook99 (Jan 9, 2009)

There is no shortage of people wanting to move to the US so the authorities can afford to set and enforce selection / rejection criteria. I am not an expert but after living here for 4 years my experience is that there is unlikely to be any likelihood of appeal or review if your application is rejected. Unless you have a very unique skill set I'm not sure that a US employer would want to get involved in a potentially difficult application process where the outcome is risky and uncertain.


----------



## tmdlinc (Jan 13, 2009)

andycook99 said:


> There is no shortage of people wanting to move to the US so the authorities can afford to set and enforce selection / rejection criteria. I am not an expert but after living here for 4 years my experience is that there is unlikely to be any likelihood of appeal or review if your application is rejected. Unless you have a very unique skill set I'm not sure that a US employer would want to get involved in a potentially difficult application process where the outcome is risky and uncertain.



Just another question to this then. I have a friend who had a conviction when she was 16, although she was stitched up it still gave her a record. she is now 43 and never had any other deelings with the police. would she be able to get into florida with this and do they look back so far


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

Burriana Babs said:


> If it is a drug conviction you can kiss your dreams of living or visiting good bye.


pedophilia related conviction would be another faux pas


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

tomben said:


> pedophilia related conviction would be another faux pas


Your right there.


----------



## centralman (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks guys for the answers. It has helped a lot.

CentralMan


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

tmdlinc said:


> Just another question to this then. I have a friend who had a conviction when she was 16, although she was stitched up it still gave her a record. she is now 43 and never had any other deelings with the police. would she be able to get into florida with this and do they look back so far


Again, it depends what it was for! No details, no answer possible!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Aside from the conviction record - once you have been denied you cannot enter with VWP. You have to apply for a visa. The outcome cannot be predicted or even speculated on without information. good luck.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Any crime with a sexual component will keep you out forever.


----------

